# The CRINGIEST person on YouTube.



## moonford (Jul 21, 2016)

Leafyishere is just horrible, everything is cringy,so cringey...cringe...cringe...cringe...
Seriously its in every single video title he has made, that's truly cringey.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

if you think thats cringey then you havent watched "awesome disney toys" that guys voice makes me want to not live anymore


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jul 21, 2016)

StampyLongNose talks too much! -_-


----------



## moonford (Jul 21, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> if you think thats cringey then you havent watched "awesome disney toys" that guys voice makes me want to not live anymore



Oh my....his voice, ew.


----------



## vel (Jul 21, 2016)

i dislike leafy a lot tbh. i don't watch his videos but back in the day i found him entertaining, don't understand why.


----------



## ajpinky (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm not a fan of PrettyGrumpyBear.


----------



## moonford (Jul 21, 2016)

Velour said:


> i dislike leafy a lot tbh. i don't watch his videos but back in the day i found him entertaining, don't understand why.



Its probably because you thought people who made fun of children are funny, but now you have grown up and realised how much of a douche he is?


----------



## Greninja (Jul 21, 2016)

StampyLongNose can stand the laugh and Jacob Satarious ugh!! he's so annoying and cringy


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 21, 2016)

Pewdiepie... I've tried to watch him numerous times but I just reallyyyy don't like him, don't find his humor funny whatsoever :c super cringe imo. I do like his girlfriend, though! She's super cute c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Jul 21, 2016)

I have my fair share of YouTubers I dislike, but people obviously like those YouTubers,  so I don't really have the right to go out and say "Oh, I hate so and so for doing this" when it's obviously working out for them. Instead of showing hatred to them, you should respect them for getting successful doing what you seem to hate them doing.


----------



## boujee (Jul 21, 2016)

Probably pewdiepie
I use to watch his videos when he only had up to a couple million subs and over time his content change. He use to be more chill but now it just seems like he's doing extra stuff to try to be funny when it's not. His old self was more naturally funny now he's just trying to be funny.


----------



## moonford (Jul 21, 2016)

Sparro said:


> I have my fair share of YouTubers I dislike, but people obviously like those YouTubers,  so I don't really have the right to go out and say "Oh, I hate so and so for doing this" when it's obviously working out for them. Instead of showing hatred to them, you should respect them for getting successful doing what you seem to hate them doing.



So I should respect someone who bullies children and makes fun of a lovely autistic man?


----------



## Licorice (Jul 21, 2016)

Almost every youtuber these days makes me cringe


----------



## Corrie (Jul 21, 2016)

Most beauty gurus who all act bubbly on purpose to be cute.


----------



## brownboy102 (Jul 21, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> So I should respect someone who bullies children and makes fun of a lovely autistic man?



No, you report that. Not complain about it.

Who the hell does that?


----------



## Cory (Jul 21, 2016)

Any really popular youtube channel is cringey because it appeals to the largest audience, children.

But MatPat is the cringiest of them all


----------



## moonford (Jul 21, 2016)

Sparro said:


> No, you report that. Not complain about it.
> 
> Who the hell does that?



Leafyishere.


----------



## riummi (Jul 21, 2016)

I just can't stand YouTubers who talk too fast or make too much of an effort to sound different and excited. Especially in Let's Plays and stuff.


----------



## Cory (Jul 21, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> So I should respect someone who bullies children and makes fun of a lovely autistic man?


It's called an persona.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

also dan/phil i really dont like them


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 21, 2016)

certain people in the comments section of videos

you know which people


----------



## moonford (Jul 21, 2016)

Cory said:


> It's called an persona.



Wow, really good persona there, making fun of people for your 10 year old viewers. 
If it is a persona, its shows how much of bad person he really is, either way.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

PewDiePie is really obnoxious. Don't really watch random channels on Youtube, only stick to my music, game playthroughs and Scream Kiwi


----------



## Cory (Jul 21, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Wow, really good persona there, making fun of people for your 10 year old viewers.
> If it is a persona, its shows how much of bad person he really is, either way.



how?
he wants to get money, he gets money, good for him.
and how is he a bad person? It's just jokes.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 21, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Wow, really good persona there, making fun of people for your 10 year old viewers.
> If it is a persona, its shows how much of bad person he really is, either way.



Okay, so I take it you just made this thread to ***** about leafy?


----------



## moonford (Jul 21, 2016)

Cory said:


> how?
> he wants to get money, he gets money, good for him.



There are many different ways of getting money, you know, instead of making fun people, he is a bad influence for his younger "fans", they sent death threats to an autistic man who helped a pair of women ( I believe it had something to do with eggs) because of this role model, hes gaining the money but he's going to lose friends and gain a bunch of 10 year olds who think he is *SO* cool.


----------



## moonford (Jul 21, 2016)

Double post. >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Okay, so I take it you just made this thread to ***** about leafy?



Obviously.


----------



## Cory (Jul 21, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> There are many different ways of getting money, you know, instead of making fun people, he is a bad influence for his younger "fans", they sent death threats to an autistic man who helped a pair of women ( I believe it had something to do with eggs) because of this role model, hes gaining the money but he's going to lose friends and gain a bunch of 10 year olds who think he is *SO* cool.



you think youtube and reality are the same thing. most people on youtube are fake. hell, the autistic guy is probably fake


----------



## moonford (Jul 21, 2016)

Cory said:


> you think youtube and reality are the same thing. most people on youtube are fake. hell, the autistic guy is probably fake



I don't actually, all YouTubers are fake AF.
Edit: Well, the popular ones anyway.


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I don't actually, all YouTubers are fake AF.



then why are u making a big deal out of leafy?


----------



## Cory (Jul 21, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I don't actually, all YouTubers are fake AF.



then you just proved my point


----------



## moonford (Jul 21, 2016)

I don't want to argue or anything, so yeah and I'm pretty sure there's a post glitch. >.<


----------



## Bowie (Jul 21, 2016)

Leafy is trash and anyone who bullies children and autistic people shouldn't be let near a computer.


----------



## moonford (Jul 21, 2016)

Cory said:


> then you just proved my point



Not all of them, it seems to he the popular ones, like Shane, Pewdiepie, e.t.c.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm neutral on Leafy. I watch his videos sometimes, but my biggest problem with them is that they're so long. It takes forever to get to the point and by the three minute mark I find myself bored.

A youtuber I could never care for is Onision. I disagree with the majority of things he says. His videos just aren't for me.


----------



## Miii (Jul 21, 2016)

Trigglypuff is soooo much worse than leafy xD


----------



## brownboy102 (Jul 21, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> certain people in the comments section of videos
> 
> you know which people



YO I'M FIRST

omg i've never been so early lemme make a joke





ur mim


----------



## Mints (Jul 21, 2016)

i was going to say the title sounds like a leafy video title but OH

- - - Post Merge - - -

BUT KEEMSTAR IS JUST THE WORST

- - - Post Merge - - -

OR ANY YOUTUBE DRAMA CHANNEL


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

Corrie said:


> Most beauty gurus who all act bubbly on purpose to be cute.



or the ones who just go overboard with supplements, wrinkle creams when they're clearly like 22-24 years old


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 21, 2016)

onision


----------



## maekii (Jul 21, 2016)

Onision and Keemstar are the worst in my opinion.


----------



## Licorice (Jul 21, 2016)

xiaonu said:


> onision



He is definitely one of the worst people on Youtube. I don't know how he still has a channel.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 21, 2016)

eughdhgf onision


----------



## guardgirl (Jul 22, 2016)

pewdiepie and onison. our personalities personally just clash.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 22, 2016)

Joey's World Tour makes me gag 

Everything about it


10000x worse than Leafy


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 22, 2016)

leafy
onision
pewdiepie

every prank channel ever

tbh also most gamers whose audience is mainly 8 yr old boys who love memes way too much


----------



## raeepow (Jul 22, 2016)

I don't like Leafy, but I don't hate him with the burning passion of all the fireplaces in North America like most people do. I hate Onision. Ech. The garden gnome is also pretty awful.


----------



## treetops (Jul 22, 2016)

He's not a Youtuber but

Chris Chan just makes me not want to live anymore. lol


----------



## oath2order (Jul 22, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Double post. >.<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Look all I'm saying is that you have a habit of making a thread under the auspices of starting a conversation but half the posts are about what you hate.


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 22, 2016)

I don't spend much time on YouTube, but every now and again my Facebook feed erupts with friends and acquaintances talking about ___'s latest video, or ____'s channel.. idk, there seems to be a lot of energy invested in these things. I did spend some time viewing and clicking and following random links when gamergate became a thing, but then I remembered I'm a grownup and can do more productive things with my time instead of trying to educate trolls, 12 year olds, and those with some seriously twisted ideas of what it means to be a feminist.. yeah. Anyone, in person or online, who encourages and explicitly endorses the harassment of another human being = in need of criminal charges and/or medical intevention. Not YouTube views. 

On a (slightly) less controversial note, I really don't care for those preachy religious channels, especially with super-omg-in2-jesus young couples... I don't "do" religon myself so I only come across these when they're shared on Facebook or actual news sites due to some drama/scandal/so-bad-it's-hilarious scene. Even bracing myself for the nails-on-chakboard effect of their hyper-excitement doesn't help much. That american who tested his wife's urine to see if she was pregnant, the one who was on the adultery site.. whoever he is, he needs help. Or at least to please stop doing things that get shared coz he's a ****wit.. I watched the pertinent videos (in a way that didn't contribute views or anything) just to make sense of the news articles. I remember when articles had to report the story entirely, not spit out a jumble of vaguely related words and then link to the source video.

I miss those days. :/


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 22, 2016)

Here's where I actually believe PewDiePie to secretly be evil, trying to turn everyone in the world 12 so he can easily brainwash them to subscribe to his channel. 12 is the age of most of his subscribers...


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 22, 2016)

leafy, onision, any channel that's an adult/older teen making fun of children or young teens, crankthatfrank & social repose and other _emo_ channels like that. whichever buzzfeed channel it is that they post all that "50 questions women have for men" and  all that crap as well as the "feminist" (in quotations because i just mean that certain type of people, there's nothing wrong with feminists in general) channels who basically just harass people and complain about nothing really, and also the anti-sjw accounts who are even worse and also just harass people. all the prank channels ever. freelee, durianrider and other militant vegans like that. basically there's a whole lot of cringy people on youtube


----------



## Tensu (Jul 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> also dan/phil i really dont like them



They scare me


----------



## moonford (Jul 22, 2016)

oath2order said:


> Look all I'm saying is that you have a habit of making a thread under the auspices of starting a conversation but half the posts are about what you hate.



Okay, I don't care, I'm sorry if you wanted a longer reply but I really couldn't care less about you or your views of me.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 22, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> if you think thats cringey then you havent watched "awesome disney toys" that guys voice makes me want to not live anymore


o please... dont remind me....
kill me


----------



## moonford (Jul 22, 2016)

Licorice said:


> He is definitely one of the worst people on Youtube. I don't know how he still has a channel.



Yes, he is, but I still adore his content, I need a little drama somewhere on YouTube. XD


----------



## Cudon (Jul 22, 2016)

I personally consider Onision and all the prank channels to be the cringiest ****. Like I understand why some people agree with Onision, since he likes to make arguements that have a slightly smart and correct tone to them, but when looked at more closely end up being utter bull****. 
Like for an example when he said smth like ''ppl only care about celebrities dying but when a family dies in Pakistan no ****s are given'' It somewhat makes sense but at closer inspection you realize that people have a solid reason to care about celebrities, which is, yknow, the ****ing fact that these celebrities have affected many lives and are missed by many at their death. Meanwhile all you know about that random dead Pakistan family is usually how they died. Reeally easy to get invested.

However I do not understand how anyone can find prank channels funny. Most of the pranks are very fake and overall cringy, the person doing those pranks usually has a very obnoxious personality, and it's just people being slightly pranked or largely, but entirely fakely, pranked. Woow a guy ran away from a suspicious bag when you threw it dressed up as a muslim, wow surprising.

Oh also I forgot the truest cancer of all, the channels that call themselves kids channels to excuse them of disgustingly bad content. Like Awesome disney toys, that frozen/spiderman dress up ****, gummy bottles, that one channel that posts nothing but nursery rhymes with slightly different visuals etc. I feel bad for parents whose kids use their ipad to watch that trash.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Whiteflamingo said:


> Yes, he is, but I still adore his content, I need a little drama somewhere on YouTube. XD


So, let me get this straight. You absolutely detest leafy yet you're fine with Onision?? Isn't that a bit of a contradiction? Last time I checked Onision has most definitely been an ******* towards mentally ill people.


----------



## moonford (Jul 22, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> I personally consider Onision and all the prank channels to be the cringiest ****. Like I understand why some people agree with Onision, since he likes to make arguements that have a slightly smart and correct tone to them, but when looked at more closely end up being utter bull****.
> Like for an example when he said smth like ''ppl only care about celebrities dying but when a family dies in Pakistan no ****s are given'' It somewhat makes sense but at closer inspection you realize that people have a solid reason to care about celebrities, which is, yknow, the ****ing fact that these celebrities have affected many lives and are missed by many at their death. Meanwhile all you know about that random dead Pakistan family is usually how they died. Reeally easy to get invested.
> 
> However I do not understand how anyone can find prank channels funny. Most of the pranks are very fake and overall cringy, the person doing those pranks usually has a very obnoxious personality, and it's just people being slightly pranked or largely, but entirely fakely, pranked. Woow a guy ran away from a suspicious bag when you threw it dressed up as a muslim, wow surprising.
> ...



He has never attacked mentally ill people, please give me an example to back that up.

I agree with everything else you have said though. c:


----------



## Contessa (Jul 22, 2016)

I don't like Dan and Phil, they just seem cringey and annoying.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 22, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> He has never attacked mentally ill people, please give me an example to back that up.
> 
> I agree with everything else you have said though. c:



He has made many, many videos mocking people with eating disorders, depression, self harm issues etc. He often mocks these issues and then claims to have helped people with their issues by mocking it, but I can still imagine it'll have a negative effect on some people. I don't even need to link examples of this as I'd practically be listing half of his videos, If you're a fan I'm sure you've already seen them. I can't seem to find the link but he once got a question from a fan who said they were depressed and their mother was abusive to them, onision then said something along the lines of it their own fault that they were depressed. It's not 'attacking' as such, but I'd say it's along the same lines. Onision seems to go very back and forth with his thoughts, he'll make a very supportive video about depression, then go and mock depressed people a week later. Most of this happened earlier on, but it still happened. The whole thing with Shiloh kind of seemed to make a mockery of people with brain issues (as I believe it was all a joke, if not, it's way, way worse).

Here is the video where onision tells a person suffering verbal/emotional abuse that they have themselves to blame for their suicidal thoughts. _"first of all, I don't think you can blame your suicidal thoughts/depression on anyone but yourself...the real blame falls on you.."_ I understand what he's trying to say here but it's extremely insensitive and a very warped way of looking at it, if you're depressed/suicidal due to abuse, that is *not* your fault, but onision seems to think it is.


----------



## moonford (Jul 22, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> He has made many, many videos mocking people with eating disorders, depression, self harm issues etc. He often mocks these issues and then claims to have helped people with their issues by mocking it, but I can still imagine it'll have a negative effect on some people. I don't even need to link examples of this as I'd practically be listing half of his videos, If you're a fan I'm sure you've already seen them. I can't seem to find the link but he once got a question from a fan who said they were depressed and his mother was abusive to him, onision then said something along the lines of it his own fault that he was suffering depression. It's not 'attacking' as such, but I'd say it's along the same lines. Onision seems to go very back and forth with his thoughts, he'll make a very supportive video about depression, then go and mock depressed people a week later. Most of this happened earlier on, but it still happened. The whole thing with Shiloh kind of seemed to make a mockery of people with brain issues (as i believe it was all a joke, if not, it's even worse).
> 
> Here is the video where onision tells a person suffering verbal/emotional abuse that they have themselves to blame for their suicidal thoughts.



I must admit that I definitely do not agree with most of his advice and views on suicide but I must apologize as ignorant of other mental illnesses I was focusing more on autism.
Shiloh was really messed up and played with Onisions head and it was a joke as is most everything on the Onision channel, OnisionSpeaks is his serious channel & Uhohbro is his other joke and sarcastic channel.

Onision has also had depression and was close to killing himself, so he mostly makes advice videos on OnisionSpeaks, if he makes any video on Uhohbro or Onision don't take it seriously for future reference espically if its about any of the things you said before, he is a complete troll.

Hm...I don't understand what was going through Onisions head when he made that, but at least he doesn't do those types of videos anymore on that channel.

His Channels are much more organized these days, so you know which ones are serious or not.

And I agree, he also changes his thoughts all the time.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 22, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I must admit that I definitely do not agree with most of his advice and views on suicide but I must apologize as ignorant of other mental illnesses I was focusing more on autism.
> Shiloh was really messed up and played with Onisions head and it was a joke as is most everything on the Onision channel, OnisionSpeaks is his serious channel & Uhohbro is his other joke and sarcastic channel.
> 
> Onision has also had depression and was close to killing himself, so he mostly makes advice videos on OnisionSpeaks, if he makes any video on Uhohbro or Onision don't take it seriously for future reference espically if its about any of the things you said before, he is a complete troll.



Just because he has had depression himself does not give him the right to mock other people and make them feel ****ty. Do you think someone just clicking on one of those videos will instantly know it's a troll/comedy video? no, the chances are they won't, I know that and I don't take them seriously, but other people don't know that. 

I'm not siding with leafy, not even in the slightest, but in his defense he was not aware that Tommy was autistic when he made that video (that does not excuse his actions, his apology was half-assed too). However in this video onision makes quite a few jokes about autistic people, saying that all adults with autism are in mental hospitals, can't use proper english/aren't educated, as well as many generlisations about people with autism, saying that autistic people are "socially ********" or making that comparison. I guess that it is supposed to be a joke video or whatever and it's not completely awful or anything but some people might have felt attacked, he added a 30 second positive message at the end and put a warning at the start, so it's 100% fine. 

He always pulls the "oh I've been seriously depressed too" "I went through worse than you and don't act like that" "It's just a joke/don't be offended" card to excuse his ****ty behavior.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 22, 2016)

Onision overall seems to be a rather messed up person, since after reading up on him it seems like he fancies him some pedophilia (or rather ephebophilia) and sex tourism. Overall the dirt I found on him was pretty gross.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 22, 2016)

oops


----------



## moonford (Jul 22, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> Just because he has had depression himself does not give him the right to mock other people and make them feel ****ty. Do you think someone just clicking on one of those videos will instantly know it's a troll/comedy video? no, the chances are they won't, I know that and I don't take them seriously, but other people don't know that.
> 
> I'm not siding with leafy, not even in the slightest, but in his defense he was not aware that Tommy was autistic when he made that video (that does not excuse his actions, his apology was half-assed too). However in this video onision makes quite a few jokes about autistic people, saying that all adults with autism are in mental hospitals, can't use proper english/aren't educated, as well as many generlisations about people with autism, saying that autistic people are "socially ********" or making that comparison. I guess that it is supposed to be a joke video or whatever and it's not completely awful or anything but some people might have felt attacked, he added a 30 second positive message at the end and put a warning at the start, so it's 100% fine.



I know it doesn't give him any excuse and yes I understand people aren't aware that he is a troll/ comedy channel, but like you said he does put warnings and he usually gives good advice.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> Onision overall seems to be a rather messed up person, since after reading up on him it seems like he fancies him some pedophilia (or rather ephebophilia) and sex tourism. Overall the dirt I found on him was pretty gross.



Where did you get that BS from?


----------



## Cudon (Jul 22, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> I know it doesn't give him any excuse and yes I understand people aren't aware that he is a troll/ comedy channel, but like you said he does put warnings and he usually gives good advice.


So you're letting Onision get away with what he says because his channel is a troll/comedy channel? Pretty sure Leafy is one as well, just saying. 
You seem to be showing bias towards Onision because he matches your sense of humor?


----------



## moonford (Jul 22, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> So you're letting Onision get away with what he says because his channel is a troll/comedy channel? Pretty sure Leafy is one as well, just saying.
> You seem to be showing bias towards Onision because he matches your sense of humor?



You would obviously do the same thing though, wouldn't you?
And you seem to be getting rather idiotic claims from bias websites if your accusing him of pedophilia and sex tourism and you are avoiding questions I send your way, most likely because you are bias and generally dislike him.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 22, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> You would obviously do the same thing though, wouldn't you?
> And you seem to be getting rather idiotic claims from bias websites if your accusing him of pedophilia and sex tourism and you are avoiding questions I send your way, most likely because you are bias and generally dislike him.


http://www.lifeofonion.com/index.php?title=Shiloh_(Ex-Fiancé)
Shiloh and Onision started dating when she was underage, 17, for which Onision sent her plane tickets to come to a state where 17 is legal. It's also widely thought that the reason he ended up breaking up with his wife was because he was secretly dating Shiloh. 



Spoiler



Greg has stated that the hotel he stayed at was actually in Montana and not in Canada. He backs this up with the fact that he did not have a passport until mid-January. ($ource) It is believed Greg tried to drive to Pennsylvania to meet up with Shiloh (more info below), but gave up after the accident and flew the rest of the way. Skye may have assumed he was visiting Shiloh in Canada because Shiloh is Canadian.

After their relationship ended in February 2012, Shiloh talked about their relationship on Facebook. She mentioned that on December 28, 2010, they had sex in a state where it was legal. (Source) At that time, December 28, 2010, she was in a weight loss boot camp program in Pennsylvania. (Source)

He met up with an underaged girl to have sex with her in a state where it was legal --> sex tourism.


Anyway I'm gonna stop posting, can't believe I'm arguing about Onision.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 22, 2016)

The fine bros are cringey, even before that whole copyright thing. The insertgroupofpeople react to videos suck and always have sucked.


----------



## moonford (Jul 22, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> http://www.lifeofonion.com/index.php?title=Shiloh_(Ex-Fiancé)
> Shiloh and Onision started dating when she was underage, 17, for which Onision sent her plane tickets to come to a state where 17 is legal. It's also widely thought that the reason he ended up breaking up with his wife was because he was secretly dating Shiloh.
> 
> 
> ...



Omg, the website is called lifeofonion do you really believe I should trust it, it's obviously bias and Shiloh is pathological liar so she will say anything to go against Greg.

You do realise she was going to kill herself and pin it on him, so why would believe anything she says?

I'm going to leave it at that as I really I am getting bored.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm wondering, are you just butthurt about Leafy because he recently did that long video that (once again) exposed Onision for being a psychopath?


----------



## moonford (Jul 22, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> I'm wondering, are you just butthurt about Leafy because he recently did that long video that (once again) exposed Onision for being a psychopath?



Almost everything he said in that video were lies though, why would I be butthurt?

*everything.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 22, 2016)

The fact you call them lies says enough about how brainwashed you are. So I'm chalking it up to butthurt.


----------



## moonford (Jul 22, 2016)

Reindeer said:


> The fact you call them lies says enough about how brainwashed you are. So I'm chalking it up to butthurt.



Ah, okay, Leafy fan. You do you boo. c:


----------



## oath2order (Jul 22, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Okay, I don't care, I'm sorry if you wanted a longer reply but I really couldn't care less about you or your views of me.



I mean, it just gets to the point where you should probably make a blog.



Whiteflamingo said:


> Omg, the website is called lifeofonion do you really believe I should trust it, it's obviously bias and Shiloh is pathological liar so she will say anything to go against Greg.
> 
> You do realise she was going to kill herself and pin it on him, so why would believe anything she says?
> 
> I'm going to leave it at that as I really I am getting bored.



Oh hey remember the time that his wife at the time, Shiloh, had an bout of amnesia which he filmed instead of calling emergency services? (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz_9s9SgQao)


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 22, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I mean, it just gets to the point where you should probably make a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hey remember the time that his wife at the time, Shiloh, had an bout of amnesia which he filmed instead of calling emergency services? (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz_9s9SgQao)



That's ****ed up lmao wtf


----------



## kayleee (Jul 22, 2016)

Idk I find Jenna marbles pretty annoying is she even a thing anymore

She's not cringey tho just annoying so nevermind


----------



## oath2order (Jul 22, 2016)

kayleee said:


> Idk I find Jenna marbles pretty annoying is she even a thing anymore
> 
> She's not cringey tho just annoying so nevermind



She is def still a thing


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 22, 2016)

oath2order said:


> hey remember the time that his wife at the time, Shiloh, had an bout of amnesia which he filmed instead of calling emergency services? (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz_9s9SgQao)





at 1:14 of this video he says that Shiloh admitted that those videos of her amnesia/memory issues were faked. Regardless, it's still really pretty ****ed up that he'd use his wife to fake something as serious as that for views and money_ (and in the same video he talks **** on leafy for being money orientated..)_


----------



## brownboy102 (Jul 22, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Ah, okay, Leafy fan. You do you boo. c:



I find it quite ridiculous that your automatic assumption was that they were a LeafyisHere fan, rather than someone who saw something flawed and commented on it. You should have probably thought before you threw that assumption out, because who knows? Reindeer could completely hate LeafyisHere, for all you know. Just because a defense goes up in their name doesn't mean you love the person whom you are defending.

And Reindeer, if you are a Leafy fan, sorry for assuming I guess.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 22, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> at 1:14 of this video he says that Shiloh admitted that those videos of her amnesia/memory issues were faked. Regardless, it's still really pretty ****ed up that he'd use his wife to fake something as serious as that for views and money_ (and in the same video he talks **** on leafy for being money orientated..)_


They also faked a pregnancy according to the website, or rather they faked a miscarriage.


----------



## moonford (Jul 22, 2016)

oath2order said:


> I mean, it just gets to the point where you should probably make a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hey remember the time that his wife at the time, Shiloh, had an bout of amnesia which he filmed instead of calling emergency services? (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz_9s9SgQao)



That was fake. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> They also faked a pregnancy according to the website, or rather they faked a miscarriage.



She faked the pregnancy not him.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 22, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> That was fake. c:



*He* recorded it, uploaded it to *his* channel and got money from it. He pretty much mocked people with memory/brain/whatever it was supposed to be problems. It's the same "it was fake, blah, blah, blah" excuse that he always pulls when he acts like a ****, I don't see how you can hate and talk crap about leafy (i agree with what you said about him though) but think onision is fine?


----------



## moonford (Jul 22, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> *He* recorded it, uploaded it to *his* channel and got money from it. He pretty much mocked people with memory/brain/whatever it was supposed to be problems. It's the same "it was fake, blah, blah, blah" excuse that he always pulls when he acts like a ****, I don't see how you can hate and talk crap about leafy (i agree with what you said about him though) but think onision is fine?



I don't think he is fine, he's kinda crazy.

I don't think he knew at the time though, but its still kinda weird tbh.

I'm going to leave it at that. c;


----------



## tumut (Jul 22, 2016)

Onision
Dan and Phil
Leafy
A lot of ""pok?tubers""


----------



## oath2order (Jul 22, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> That was fake. c:



That's doesn't excuse that he is willing to upload a video of someone undergoing massive mental stress.


----------



## N e s s (Jul 22, 2016)

I think that the YouTuber Oath2order is kinda cringey tbh


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 22, 2016)

N e s s said:


> I think that the YouTuber Oath2order is kinda cringey tbh



Nahh I think..uh...what's his name..? N e s s or whatever is way worse tbh


----------



## N e s s (Jul 22, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Nahh I think..uh...what's his name..? N e s s or whatever is way worse tbh



My YouTube channel isn't ness lol you'll never find it


----------



## Cory (Jul 22, 2016)

also cringey is markiplier
by god is he annoying and acts like a child.

- - - Post Merge - - -



N e s s said:


> My YouTube channel isn't ness lol you'll never find it



are you pewdiepie?


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2016)

JOEY'S WORLD TOUR


----------



## Koden (Jul 23, 2016)

Pewdiepie, Markiplier, Shane Dawson, Joey Graceffa (or however you spell it) are some of my least favourite people on Youtube. They just irk me and are so difficult to watch without being annoyed within the first two or three minutes.


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 23, 2016)

*goes off to google this "Shiloh" and find out how the **** Angelina Jolie's daughter grew up so fast, and what she has to do with some Onion-like YouTuber*

...

Huh. Well, on the upside, the Shiloh I was thinking of is around 10, so I don't have to feel quite so old and out of touch now... On the downside.. holey guacamol?, wtf are these people doing???

Yeah. So. I'm done trying to find out who any of these train wrecks are. My bad for letting my confusion get the best of my lol. Won't happen again. Yikes. That's in my search history now smh. Yuck.


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 23, 2016)

kianli said:


> JOEY'S WORLD TOUR



THANK YOU FINALLY


----------



## HeyImDashie (Jul 23, 2016)

FreeleeTheBananaGirl -__- what a bully and she is addicted to bananas wtf??


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 23, 2016)

All the toy channels+Keemstar


----------



## himeki (Jul 23, 2016)

keemstar, leafyishere, marikplier, pewdiepie, basically the gamers who make too much of an effort to be cool and funny


----------



## Esphas (Jul 23, 2016)

every famous 'lets player'(especially markiplier, jackscepticeye, pewdiepie), matpat from game theory, anyone who uploads nightcore, amvs and tribute videos, dan and phil, jenna marbles... etc. i could go on but theres so many. these are the people that come to mind first tho


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 23, 2016)

Oh god, there must be loads. Having an 8 year old means I get to listen to all these grown men going on and on about sky landers and what not. Some aren't too bad, but the likes of stampey do drive me a bit crazy....


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 23, 2016)

lol does anyone remember veeoneeye l m  a  o .. he's cringy (and a rapist..?) and also uh loke cutforth and pointlessblog are both rly boring and cringy because they think they're cool or w/e but they're rly not .....


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 23, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> lol does anyone remember veeoneeye l m  a  o .. he's cringy (and a rapist..?)



ew yeah. he's still making videos too, he has dreads and vlogs about smoking weed and 'exploring'


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 23, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> ew yeah. he's still making videos too, he has dreads and vlogs about smoking weed and 'exploring'



oh my god im going 2 die

he had rly floofy hair back in The Old Days n he would try to b alternative n edgy kinda rly hard...,, yuck tbh.,,


----------



## promised freedom (Jul 23, 2016)

It's not anyone specific, but it kinda irks me when crafters, makeup artists, fashion vloggers, etc. try too hard to be "cute" or "kawaii" and talk in obviously fake voices and try to "subtly" imply in various ways how adorable they are so everyone will comment on it. I dunno why it bugs me so much... Usually if I'm watching those kinds of videos I just want to learn how to do something, so I go and find a different one.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 23, 2016)

Some ASMR channels are pretty cringy, esp the ones where the ASMR- creator is being excessively flirty, but the worst one I've seen is one with a girl who just wears lingerie and kind of strokes herself while barely doing any ASMR noises. It's really weird. I mean, there are people out there who consider ASMR a sexual experience for them, but tbh I assume it's just cuz there's a bunch of hot wimmens out there doing slightly sexual ASMR to get more views.

The channel is called Hungry Lips by the way.


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jul 23, 2016)

alfie deyes
i cringed just typing that


----------



## windloft (Jul 23, 2016)

uhh.... shane dawson.
leafy.
every single prank channel in existence.

honestly i tend to stray away from any overtly popular lets player / person. :V


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 23, 2016)

joey grasceffa or however you spell his ****ing name is cringy to me. idk why but his voice and intro are just so cringy. not sure why would people even watch him and why id watch few of his videos when im really bored.


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jul 23, 2016)

oh i forgot
 non-creative, lazy reaction channels


----------



## Cudon (Jul 23, 2016)

CluelessMayor said:


> oh i forgot
> non-creative, lazy reaction channels









 Like this one?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 23, 2016)

CluelessMayor said:


> oh i forgot
> non-creative, lazy reaction channels



oh ya, there this channel called the reaction time. its a guy who does reaction videos in his boring bedroom and his contents arent that good at all or at least compared to the finebros but the amount of subs he has got me like wtf. does he even deserve that amount?


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jul 23, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Like this one?



lmao no ****in clue who that is
but i stay the heck away from all of those parasite channels

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spear said:


> oh ya, there this channel called the reaction time. its a guy who does reaction videos in his boring bedroom and his contents arent that good at all or at least compared to the finebros but the amount of subs he has got me like wtf. does he even deserve that amount?



urgh it makes me so mad to know they are making money off other youtubers videos, they just sit there while the entire video plays urgh ew ew


----------



## LunarMako (Jul 24, 2016)

Nicole Arbour. Haha.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 26, 2016)

I forgot about milo stewart


----------



## pinkfawn (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh gosh...
So in Orlando we have something called Playlist Live and I went in 2014 and 2015 (2015 wasn't that good so I didn't go again in '16) but half the people here mentioned were at PL and just as awkward and cringy as you'd expect. In 2014 it was before all the stuff about Sam Pepper and Veeoneeye happened, so they were both there. Sam Pepper was just loud and rude, pushy, etc. 

Veeoneeye though, it was back in his cotton-candy colored huge floof hair days and he'd just stand around and stare at people in a 'I know I'm being creepy' way. It was weird. We saw him a lot, it was hard to miss him. Not surprised at the allegations and the new dreads/weed smoking self.


----------



## jiny (Jul 26, 2016)

Spear said:


> oh ya, there this channel called the reaction time. its a guy who does reaction videos in his boring bedroom and his contents arent that good at all or at least compared to the finebros but the amount of subs he has got me like wtf. does he even deserve that amount?



he has a bunch of subscribers for his looks i think. i always read the comments and the crazy fangirls comment "omg ur so hot XD" "am i the only one who thinks he's hot!!!" no. literally, almost all of the comments are that. there's barely any comments about the actual vid. his name is tal i'm p sure


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 26, 2016)

Dan and Phil are both incredibly cringey to me. I mean there are worse people on YouTube, they are better role models (in relation to the creepers that have had raped and taken advantage of young girls but ANYWAY...) in that sense, but their videos are just unbelievably cringey, like... I just don't see how their humour really appeals to anyone? But they're so popular?


----------



## jiny (Jul 26, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> Dan and Phil are both incredibly cringey to me. I mean there are worse people on YouTube, they are better role models (in relation to the creepers that have had raped and taken advantage of young girls but ANYWAY...) in that sense, but their videos are just unbelievably cringey, like... I just don't see how their humour really appeals to anyone? But they're so popular?



i dislike them too. i have no clue why they have become so popular.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 26, 2016)

h3h3

- - - Post Merge - - -

NO einshine


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

kianli said:


> i dislike them too. i have no clue why they have become so popular.



i know, i think it's because the kids that watch them random = funny.


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 4, 2016)

Keemstar is the cringiest of them all...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why all the hate on leafy?... :c Sure he makes jokes but he doesn't make them it seriously and he knows he's a d*****. On his birthday, comments like "Happy Birthday, d********! " He sees as a compliment. He said in one of his videos. Also he puts up warnings like "Don't go out of your way to witch hunt anyone I talk about in these videos." He also said he doesn't make a video on a person and go to bed thinking "Ugh I hate that person I made a video on" If you don't like him that's fine, but like at least give him somewhat respect instead or arguing with a user about him for like 4-5 pages, please. Also about Pewdiepie, I found him really annoying back in 2012-2013 when he was more obnoxious, but he does act more mature now, doesn't curse as much?.. and his videos aren't bad. I don't think his videos need to be funny for me to enjoy it.

I'm not rambling about Keemstar listing all the horrible things he did, cause I honestly don't care or have enough energy at 8:00 in the morning to be writing about him. Just typing his name makes be cringe


----------



## Toonik (Sep 4, 2016)

i just learned about run for the cube... oh god...


----------



## Celestefey (Sep 4, 2016)

Toonik said:


> i just learned about run for the cube... oh god...



That's not so much cringey but more disturbing than anything.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 4, 2016)

O n i s i o n


----------



## Toonik (Sep 4, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> That's not so much cringey but more disturbing than anything.



yeah i can agree with that
someone said that he should be the narrator for the saw movies and yeah... i think that would actually fit


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 4, 2016)

Onion Boy.


----------



## littletwinclouds (Sep 4, 2016)

Toonik said:


> yeah i can agree with that
> someone said that he should be the narrator for the saw movies and yeah... i think that would actually fit



you saw the h3h3 video too? omgggg

also soflo and joey salads omg


----------



## Antonio (Sep 4, 2016)

_"Mommy, KeemStar scares me"
"It's ok son, just ignore the idiot"_


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Sep 4, 2016)

The only YouTubers that make me cringe are the ones that were funny, but as they shed their fan base didn't, so now they seem like creepy 30-year-olds trying to act cool.


----------

